# Seafire??



## Crazy (Feb 6, 2004)

I have a question.

Was the Supermarine Seafire put into service before the wars end? If so, how much action did it see?


----------



## Viper (Feb 6, 2004)

I think it was in the war abit but my knowlege on this varient in foggy,but its an awsome plane ive seen one


----------



## Hot Space (Feb 6, 2004)

Here's a couple of Sites for ya, Crazy 8) 

http://www.supermarine-spitfire.co.uk/supermarine_seafire.html

http://www.fleetairarmarchive.net/aircraft/seafire.htm

Sorry I haven't seen this one before   

Hot Space


----------



## Crazy (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks HS!


----------



## Hot Space (Feb 6, 2004)

Anytime 8) 

Hot Space


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 7, 2004)

yeah, them's good sites


----------



## Viper (Feb 7, 2004)

Viper said:


> I think it was in the war abit but my knowlege on this varient in foggy,but its an awsome plane ive seen one


----------



## Hot Space (Feb 7, 2004)

Nice Pic 8) 

Hot Space


----------



## Andrew (Feb 12, 2004)

A Good book to read about the Seafire is "They Gave me A Seafire" by Commander Mike Crossley , although it is not a history of the Seafire , it talks about his Fleet Airarm days when he first flew Sea Hurricanes , on HMS Eagle which sank during Operation Pedestal , and then later when the squadron he was in got Seafires , which he flew right up to late 1945 .

Andrew


----------



## Hot Space (Feb 12, 2004)

I'll have to keep an eye out for that. Sounds good 8) 

Hot Space


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 21, 2004)

i got a good book about RAF coastal command, it's called "the ship busters" but to give you an idea of how old it is, it's priced at 2'6


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2004)

its funny lanc, most of the topics back on pages 2 and 3 have you as the most recent poster, what does that tell you...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2004)

that no-one can be bothered to go back there............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2004)

i can 8) when i got bored, it gives me somewhere to post


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 4, 2004)

that's what i did...................


----------



## Gemhorse (Jun 4, 2004)

Awesome pic Crazy ! - My research states that the RN found a partial solution to the problem of out-dated fighters by adapting them for Carrier ops, like the Hurricane, as between the two Wars, the RN's carrier-borne aircraft evolved much slower than the Land-based forces. In late 1941 they decided to adapt the Spitfire in similar fashion, the Seafire IB [ 166 conversions from Spitfire VB airframes ]; Mk.IIC [ 372 aircraft intended for low medium-altitudeair combat reconnaisance ]; 30 Mk. III [Hybrid] aircraft with fixed wings, followed by 1220 examples of the definitive Seafire III with folding wings; and the Seafire Mks XV, XVII, 45, 46 AND 47, these being the Griffon-engined variants. The Seafire saw much action in the MTO in the summer of 1943, and in the Pacific in 1945. - In Nov. 1942, 801 807 Sqn.'s provided air cover for the Allied landings in N. Africa [Operation Torch] - On the 8th Nov., 801's Lt. G.C. Baldwin scored the first Seafire kill, shooting down a Vichy-French Dewoitine D520. - The Seafire 47 took part in air strikes post-war, against Malaya N. Korea, from the HMS. Triumph....


----------

